# . Rolling Stones to Perform Debut Tel Aviv Show



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 10, 2014)

Cheap at half the price of the tickets.  Israel will give them a great welcome.  

*Rolling Stones to Perform Debut Israel Show for Record Sum

Legendary British rock band reportedly finalizing early summer show, offered record $4.5 million.

By Ari Yashar
First Publish: 2/10/2014, 3:29 PM



The famous British rock band Rolling Stones are in the final stages of finalizing their first performance in Israel. The show is planned to be held sometime in early summer at Tel Aviv's Park Hayarkon.

According to Yediot Aharonoth, the legendary band is in discussing the show with Israeli promoters Marcel Avraham and Gadi Oron, and apparently will hold the performance after the group's 2014 European tour sometime in late May or early June.

The Rolling Stones have reportedly been offered $4.5 million for the show, which is thought to be the largest amount ever offered to an artist to play in Israel. Tickets are expected to cost around 400 shekels ($113).

The band has been one of the most influential rock groups; it was formed in 1962 and has released 25 studio albums.

Reports of the upcoming concert cautiously note that 2013 rumors that the band was planning a performance in Israel for the nation's 65th anniversary turned out to be false, disappointing fans.

Last December, the Stones' bass player Darryl Jones appeared in Israel as part of the Australian super-group the Dead Daisies, which is made up of former members of Guns N Roses, the Rolling Stones and INXS. The show was sold-out, and took place at the Barby Club in Tel Aviv.

If the concert materializes, it will be one of the biggest failures of the boycott calls urging international artists not to perform in Israel. Last November, it was reported that several top musicians were planning 2014 shows in Israel, including Justin Timberlake and Beyonce.
*

Rolling Stones to Perform Debut Israel Show - Music - News - Israel National News


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Feb 10, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Cheap at half the price of the tickets.  Israel will give them a great welcome.
> 
> *Rolling Stones to Perform Debut Israel Show for Record Sum
> 
> ...



No wonder the Rolling Stones are one of my fave bands.  Unfortunately, Bon Jovi backed down to blackmail.  :-(  Here's hoping more musicians stand up for what's right!


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 10, 2014)

Let's hope that the Stones put on a good show and make appropriate statements in support of the two state solution and respect for non-Jewish rights in the West Bank Apartheid regime.


----------



## Snouter (Feb 14, 2014)

Hopefully the zionist MSM is exaggerating and the Stones reconsider.  They have no need to prostitute themselves out to a racist regime.


----------



## toastman (Feb 14, 2014)

Snouter said:


> Hopefully the zionist MSM is exaggerating and the Stones reconsider.  They have no need to prostitute themselves out to a racist regime.



lol Keep on trollin' Snouter, keep on trollin'


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 14, 2014)

Do the Israeli juden bang their heads against a wall when listening to the Rolling Stones??.    ...


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 14, 2014)

Yahoo!  Doesn't get much better than the best band in rock & roll history.  Love that dueling guitar work for an ending on this one.  Enjoy!

The Rolling Stones it's all over now - Video Dailymotion







Sweet_Caroline said:


> Cheap at half the price of the tickets.  Israel will give them a great welcome.
> 
> *Rolling Stones to Perform Debut Israel Show for Record Sum
> 
> ...


----------



## toastman (Feb 14, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Do the Israeli juden bang their heads against a wall when listening to the Rolling Stones??.    ...





LOL so much for criticizing me for not respecting other peoples tradition and culture


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 14, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Do the Israeli juden bang their heads against a wall when listening to the Rolling Stones??.    ...



"Juden"?

Are you a Neo-Nazi?


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 14, 2014)

Nope


----------



## GibsonSG (Feb 14, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Do the Israeli juden bang their heads against a wall when listening to the Rolling Stones??.    ...



The Rolling Stones support Israel, geez, that's gotta burn a hole in your magic carpet.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 14, 2014)

Haven't the Stones heard that the world is onto Israel?
BTW, McCartney is also on the way.
Then again, Paul has a thing for Jew women.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 14, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Nope



But you have told lies against the Jews and deny the holocaust, so deny all you want sonnyboy, we know exactly what a snivelling tow-rag you are.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 14, 2014)

Will the juden be swinging chickens over their heads at the concert??   ..


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 14, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Will the juden be swinging chickens over their heads at the concert??   ..




Shut-it.


----------



## GibsonSG (Feb 14, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Do the Israeli juden bang their heads against a wall when listening to the Rolling Stones??.    ...
> ...



All Muslims idolize Hitler, too bad they don't have his balls.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 14, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Will the juden be swinging chickens over their heads at the concert??   ..



Why, of course.
In fact, chickens purchased exclusively from West Bank Jordanians.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 14, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Will the juden be swinging chickens over their heads at the concert??   ..



You're a champion chicken-choker.    True story.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 14, 2014)

I should set up a rubber chicken sales booth at the entrance of the concert.

I'll make a fortune.   ...


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 14, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> I should set up a rubber chicken sales booth at the entrance of the concert.
> 
> I'll make a fortune.   ...



Or chicken rubbers as the Arabs can't seem to keep their pants on between riots and stealing water.


----------



## toastman (Feb 14, 2014)

LOL Sunni Man is trolling big today !


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 14, 2014)

toastman said:


> LOL Sunni Man is trolling big today !



He hates it that his compatriots are the biggest failures on the planet.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 14, 2014)

GibsonSG said:


> All Muslims idolize Hitler, too bad they don't have his balls.



I'm starting to see why some people think anti-Muslim hatred like yours is a form of anti-Semitism.

Its just as irrational and evil.


----------



## toastman (Feb 14, 2014)

Here is a post from Sunni Troll in the 'How Iran Celebrates' thread in the Iran forum (post 11)

*Every country has it's own traditions and unique culture.

Just because they don't conform to western morals and standards does not make them wrong.  *

As you can see, Sunni is showing us what he thinks of other peoples traditions


Sunni Man, you're doing an EXCELLENT job of showing the world why Muslims extremists are the most intollerant people on earth. 
It's no wonder Britain can't stand them anymore, and want them to leave


----------



## toastman (Feb 14, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Do the Israeli juden bang their heads against a wall when listening to the Rolling Stones??.    ...
> ...



Since you just joined this forum recently, you're probably not aware that Sunni Man is the official troll of the Middle East Forum. He's had this position for quite a while now


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 14, 2014)

toastman said:


> Since you just joined this forum recently, you're probably not aware that Sunni Man is the official troll of the Middle East Forum. He's had this position for quite a while now



Call Jews "Juden" is pretty gross.


----------



## toastman (Feb 14, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Since you just joined this forum recently, you're probably not aware that Sunni Man is the official troll of the Middle East Forum. He's had this position for quite a while now
> ...



That's nothing compared to other posts hes made about Jews


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 14, 2014)

Calling them Yehudim would be better.


----------



## toastman (Feb 14, 2014)

I can't think of anything more childish than making fun of another peoples traditions. 

The funny thing is Sunni Man says he's a grown adult


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 14, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Call Jews "Juden" is pretty gross.


" Juden" is just the everyday German word for "Jew".

If you visit Germany the word Juden is the regular word used to refer to a Jewish person.    ...


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 14, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Calling them Yehudim would be better.


Yehudin doesn't accurately describe the secular juden who inhabit today's Israel.    ...    

.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 14, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Calling them Yehudim would be better.
> ...



Yehudim is the Hebrew word.  Calling them the name you do just brings memories of the Holocaust which of course you don't believe happened.  Still at least you are not an antisemite that hides behind a veil of pretense.  You just come straight out with it all.


----------



## toastman (Feb 14, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Calling them Yehudim would be better.
> ...



Yehudim means Jews, Nazi boy. 

Who the hell are YOU to tell us what it means


----------



## toastman (Feb 14, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



Yet he denies being one LOL. What a loser


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 14, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Yehudim is the Hebrew word.  Calling them the name you do just brings memories of the Holocaust which of course you don't believe happened.  Still at least you are not an antisemite that hides behind a veil of pretense.  You just come straight out with it all.


I am not the least bit anti-semitic.    ..   

.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 14, 2014)

"Other sources, however, say that the word "*Yehudim*" means "People of G-d," because the first three letters of "Yehudah" are the same as the first three letters of G-d's four-letter name."

Judaism 101: Who Is a Jew?


The Israeli people have built a secular nation based on secular principals and live a secular life style.

And thus shouldn't be referred to as"Yehudim" (People of G-d)  

Sad but true........    

.


----------



## toastman (Feb 14, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> "Other sources, however, say that the word "*Yehudim*" means "People of G-d," because the first three letters of "Yehudah" are the same as the first three letters of G-d's four-letter name."
> 
> Judaism 101: Who Is a Jew?
> 
> ...



The Arab/Muslim people have built religious nations based on extremists principles that have caused there to be endless wars, mass murder, and massive failure in general. It's no surprise that the people have been rising up against their disgusting thieving Muslim extremists governments. Many Muslim states even have 'Religious Police' who will beat and imprison you if you don't show up for prayer time or if you don't dress Muslim enough  

Ya, most people will choose Israel, where being religious is YOUR choice, not the choice of the government


----------



## GibsonSG (Feb 14, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> I should set up a rubber chicken sales booth at the entrance of the concert.
> 
> I'll make a fortune.   ...



Israel doesn't allow pussy carpet kissers like you into their country anyways, so NO Stones for YOU!


----------



## GibsonSG (Feb 14, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> "Other sources, however, say that the word "*Yehudim*" means "People of G-d," because the first three letters of "Yehudah" are the same as the first three letters of G-d's four-letter name."
> 
> Judaism 101: Who Is a Jew?
> 
> ...


A Muslim is someone who follows sharia law, which you don't.

Not sad, but true..........


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 14, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Calling them Yehudim would be better.
> ...



It certainly doesn't, since approximately half are males......  Incidentally, according to Torah (and YHVH) a 'secular' Jew is absolutely still a Jew.  The definition of 'apostacy' in Torah involves not merely lack of enthusiasm for following the Mitzvot, nor even ignoring them, but actively and deliberately acting against one's understanding of the mitzvot.  The rabbis referred to it as 'trampling the Torah underfoot'.  

It's really silly of people to pretend that their 'outside opinions' hold any meaning whatsoever for people of another faith.  For example, I'd consider it 'against Islam' for people to deny that the Nazi Germans intended to commit multiple genocides in the Holocaust - but since I'm not a 'Muslim' (although a 'muslim') I don't expect Muslims to pay much attention.


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 14, 2014)

GibsonSG said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > "Other sources, however, say that the word "*Yehudim*" means "People of G-d," because the first three letters of "Yehudah" are the same as the first three letters of G-d's four-letter name."
> ...



Yes, l'il sunniboy's "religion" seems to consist mostly of homophobia and harassing Jewish people.....  Not exactly behavior I'd want to advertise as 'Sunni Islamic'.

I keep wondering if he's not really a Shi'a trying to malign the Sunnis.


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 14, 2014)

Sheesh!  Can they possibly get any dumber than this guy?  Read this folks.





Sunni Man said:


> Will the juden be swinging chickens over their heads at the concert??   ..


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 14, 2014)

Correcting sunniboy's deceptive misuse of the quote:  here it is in context:

Origins of the Words "Jew" and "Judaism"

The original name for the people we now call Jews was Hebrews. The word "Hebrew" (in Hebrew, "Ivri") is first used in the Torah to describe Abraham (Gen. 14:13). The word is apparently derived from the name Eber, one of Abraham's ancestors. Another tradition teaches that the word comes from the word "eyver," which means "the other side," referring to the fact that Abraham came from the other side of the Euphrates, or referring to the fact Abraham was separated from the other nations morally and spiritually. 

Another name used for the people is Children of Israel or Israelites, which refers to the fact that the people are descendants of Jacob, who was also called Israel. 

The word "Jew" (in Hebrew, "Yehudi") is derived from the name Judah, which was the name of one of Jacob's twelve sons. Judah was the ancestor of one of the tribes of Israel, which was named after him. Likewise, the word Judaism literally means "Judah-ism," that is, the religion of the Yehudim. *Other sources, however, say that the word "Yehudim" means "People of G-d," because the first three letters of "Yehudah" are the same as the first three letters of G-d's four-letter name. *

Note that the 'definition' is actually more like a 'minority opinion' .....


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 14, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> Sheesh!  Can they possibly get any dumber than this guy?  Read this folks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, don't blame me for pointing out the juden tradition of Kapparot   ..


----------



## Sally (Feb 14, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Sheesh!  Can they possibly get any dumber than this guy?  Read this folks.
> ...




Will the Muslims keep up their tradition of killing during the month of Ramadan?  I would think that if someone swings a chicken over his head is nothing compared to people killing others during what supposedly is their Holy Month.


----------



## toastman (Feb 14, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Sheesh!  Can they possibly get any dumber than this guy?  Read this folks.
> ...




Nothing is more messed up than the Muslim tradition of Suicide Bombing:


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 14, 2014)

Sally said:


> Will the Muslims keep up their tradition of killing during the month of Ramadan?  I would think that if someone swings a chicken over his head is nothing compared to people killing others during what supposedly is their Holy Month.


............................................^^^  Silly-Sally the board troll shows up right on time.    ..


----------



## Sally (Feb 14, 2014)

Did you all notice that Mr. Cuckoo, the Sunni Troll, can't stand when someone says something to one of his posts, but he follows me around practically like a Siamese Twin whenever I post with his asinine remarks.  Is Mr. Cuckoo denying that so many murders happen at Ramadan?  Tell us how peaceful the Muslims are at Ramadan and that they don't kill anyone during this Holy period.  Or maybe you think it is worse to swing a chicken over one's head than to kill a human being.


----------



## toastman (Feb 14, 2014)

Sally said:


> Did you all notice that Mr. Cuckoo, the Sunni Troll, can't stand when someone says something to one of his posts, but he follows me around practically like a Siamese Twin whenever I post with his asinine remarks.  Is Mr. Cuckoo denying that so many murders happen at Ramadan?  Tell us how peaceful the Muslims are at Ramadan and that they don't kill anyone during this Holy period.  Or maybe you think it is worse to swing a chicken over one's head than to kill a human being.





Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Will the Muslims keep up their tradition of killing during the month of Ramadan?  I would think that if someone swings a chicken over his head is nothing compared to people killing others during what supposedly is their Holy Month.
> ...



LOL Sunni Man stop spreading lies, you are still the number one official troll of this board, and your posts in this thread alone prove that. 
Nobody can out-troll you, nobody !


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 14, 2014)

Sally said:


> Did you all notice that Mr. Cuckoo, the Sunni Troll, can't stand when someone says something to one of his posts, but he follows me around practically like a Siamese Twin whenever I post with his asinine remarks.


Silly-Sally lives in a bizarro world.

I have been posting on this thread all morning.

And then she shows up and makes a post claiming that I am stalking her.   ..      

.


----------



## Sally (Feb 14, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Did you all notice that Mr. Cuckoo, the Sunni Troll, can't stand when someone says something to one of his posts, but he follows me around practically like a Siamese Twin whenever I post with his asinine remarks.
> ...



But, Mr. Cuckoo, I just implied that you usually are stalking me.  Don't you think the viewers realize it?  You must think they are pretty dumb that they can't see you following me around so many times when I post with your usual silly one- or two-word responses.  So sorry that you can't answer the question as to which you think is worse -- swinging a chicken over one's head or murdering people in the Holy month of Ramadan.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 14, 2014)

Yehudah, as explained in the Torah itself, is derived from the work Hoe-Doo (Praise); the leading Yud and trailing Hay spell God's two letter name.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 14, 2014)

Sally said:


> So sorry that you can't answer the question as to which you think is worse -- swinging a chicken over one's head or murdering people in the Holy month of Ramadan.


I am not aware of any murders taking place during Ramadan??

But if you have information about a murder that took place. You should report it to the authorities.

On the other hand, I am sure the chicken being swung around the juden's head isn't too happy and most likely gets kinda dizzy.    ..    

.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 14, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Yehudah, as explained in the Torah itself, is derived from the work Hoe-Doo (Praise); the leading Yud and trailing Hay spell God's two letter name.




really?       somehow----I missed it.       Seems to me like you are quoting some clever 
  "gematria"      or something like that


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 14, 2014)

I think Sunni Man is a blast.  Need more like him here for all to see why people in civilized countries like Jews & detest Muslims.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 14, 2014)

I thought the hebrew name of G-d was a 4 letter word?  *YHVH*

.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 14, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> I thought the hebrew name of G-d was a 4 letter word?  *YHVH*
> 
> .



try not to think about it.......


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 14, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Yehudah, as explained in the Torah itself, is derived from the work Hoe-Doo (Praise); the leading Yud and trailing Hay spell God's two letter name.
> ...



Nope...Genesis 29:35.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 14, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the hebrew name of G-d was a 4 letter word?  *YHVH*
> ...



The Yud and Hay of Yeh-Hoe-Vah are appended to names to indicate a change in stature.

Sarai's name is changed to SaraH.
Hoshuah's name is changed to YehoshuaH.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 14, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


G-d doesn't have a 2 letter hebrew name Poindexter.

The Torah uses a 4 letter name......  *YHVH*

The Hebrew Name for God - YHVH

.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 14, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Schmuck...read the post again.
This time in English.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 14, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



ok  Independent-----I read the citation and gave it some thought---keep 
in mind---I am no hebrew linguist      HOWEVER.......     I would translate 
   YEHUDAH -----as   "G-d will be glorified"      or    "G-d will be thanked"  
         or something like that       The HUDA  or more like  HOD  
         refers to glorified or thanked       the last  H  refers to  "G-d"  
         and the    Ye    makes it the future tense        I think....

         The letters used to signify    YHVH  thing       are    written as 
                   'yud' 'hey'  ""     as a kind of acronym      I do not know 
                    when the written acronym came into use


----------



## Roudy (Feb 14, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Will the juden be swinging chickens over their heads at the concert??   ..


Only if the Mu-slimes will be getting on all fours and raising their asses in the air, while banging their heads on the rug.


----------



## toastman (Feb 14, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Will the juden be swinging chickens over their heads at the concert??   ..
> ...



While praying to a fake God


----------



## Roudy (Feb 14, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Sheesh!  Can they possibly get any dumber than this guy?  Read this folks.
> ...


Hey I got an idea, why don't you focus on this Muslim barbarism that is happening right here in America?

Muslims perform EID slaughter to show how peaceful Islam is:


----------



## Sally (Feb 14, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > So sorry that you can't answer the question as to which you think is worse -- swinging a chicken over one's head or murdering people in the Holy month of Ramadan.
> ...



Of course you don't want to Google about the murders done by your brethren during Ramadan.  It is not important to you when people are being murdered since I don't think you would ever condemn any of the murders done during Ramadan nor would you condemn any of the murders that have been committed for years by your friends on the non Muslims as well as Muslims of different sects.  Evidently swinging a chicken over one's head is very important for you to tell the readers.  Since you feel the chicken isn't happy, how do you think the relatives and friends feel about those they were close to being murdered by your brethren.


----------



## toastman (Feb 14, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



What religion were the Boston Marathon bombers?


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 14, 2014)

Sally said:


> Evidently swinging a chicken over one's head is very important for you to tell the readers.  Since you feel the chicken isn't happy, how do you think the relatives and friends feel about those they were close to being murdered by your brethren.


Silly-Sally, .... Why do you hate chickens?

Chickens have feelings ya know........    

.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 14, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Evidently swinging a chicken over one's head is very important for you to tell the readers.  Since you feel the chicken isn't happy, how do you think the relatives and friends feel about those they were close to being murdered by your brethren.
> ...


Except for you. Cluck cluck. Allah Akbar.


----------



## Sally (Feb 14, 2014)

Evidently Mr, Cuckoo is worried more about chickens than he is worried about human beings.  I guess it doesn't bother him, as a Muslim, that his brethren are busy killing human beings whose relatives and friends mourn them.  Perhaps he can tell us if he knows of chicken mourning the deaths of other chickens.  I bet when Mr. Cuckoo eats a chicken, he doesn't worry that it was killed.  In fact, he probably doesn't worry about the way animals are murdered the Halal way.  He justs eats the meat with gusto.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 14, 2014)

Sally said:


> I bet when Mr. Cuckoo eats a chicken, he doesn't worry that it was killed.  In fact, he probably doesn't worry about the way animals are murdered the Halal way.  He justs eats the meat with gusto.


So the meat people eat at home and at restaurants comes from animals that were murdered??    ..       

.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 14, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Will the Muslims keep up their tradition of killing during the month of Ramadan?  I would think that if someone swings a chicken over his head is nothing compared to people killing others during what supposedly is their Holy Month.
> ...



faggot - pig's heart, liver and fatty belly meat or bacon minced together, with herbs added for flavouring and sometimes bread crumbs.

Yum


----------



## Sally (Feb 14, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > I bet when Mr. Cuckoo eats a chicken, he doesn't worry that it was killed.  In fact, he probably doesn't worry about the way animals are murdered the Halal way.  He justs eats the meat with gusto.
> ...



Perhaps Mr. Cuckoo should worry more about innocent people killed in the name of a religion by his brethren than chickens.  Apparently he has no problem with people being killed, and some Jewish custom seemed more important for him to bring up even though each religion has their own customs.  I would think that the other people here care more about human beings.  If Mr. Cuckoo is so worried about chickens, perhaps he should just become a vegetarian.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 14, 2014)

Sally said:


> If Mr. Sunni Man is so worried about chickens, perhaps he should just become a vegetarian.


Naw........I like to eat them.

I just think it's wrong for people to be swinging the poor things over their heads.   ..    

.


----------



## toastman (Feb 14, 2014)

Sally said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Sally, why do you allow Sunni Man to troll you?? I don't get it ? 

Just ignore him for fucks sake. He's just a miserable human being who spends his days trolling message forums.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 14, 2014)

toastman said:


> Sally, why do you allow Sunni Man to troll you?? I don't get it ?
> 
> Just ignore him for fucks sake. He's just a miserable human being who spends his days trolling message forums.


That's rather harsh Toastman.

Just saying.........   

.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 14, 2014)

Rolling Stones are gathering no moss.


----------



## Sally (Feb 14, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > If Mr. Sunni Man is so worried about chickens, perhaps he should just become a vegetarian.
> ...



As you all can see, Sunni Man doesn't think it is wrong for his brethren to be killing innocent people.  He is more concerned with chickens than human beings.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 14, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Will the juden be swinging chickens over their heads at the concert??   ..
> ...



Swinging chickens and raising asses.

There's a lot of play in those words


----------



## Roudy (Feb 14, 2014)

toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


I think Sunni always positions himself in the back row of the mosque, so that he can inhale all those farts heading towards him when the asses raise in unison, while he bangs his head in the rug. It's their version of Islamic air conditioning. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Sally (Feb 14, 2014)

toastman said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




I realize he is a miserable human being who seems to be locked up in his house for some reason.  Let's others see how non compus mentis he is by trolling forums.  As all the readers can see, Mr. Cuckoo is not concerned with human beings who are murdered.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 14, 2014)

Sally said:


> As you all can see, Sunni Man doesn't think it is wrong for his brethren to be killing innocent people.  He is more concerned with chickens than human beings.


Silly-Sally, I don't know what innocent people you claim have been killed?

But yes, chickens do have feelings.  

Why do you hate them??     ..    

.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 14, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > As you all can see, Sunni Man doesn't think it is wrong for his brethren to be killing innocent people.  He is more concerned with chickens than human beings.
> ...



Jealousy?


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 14, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Just because you're jealous of chickens, doesn't mean anyone else is.......


----------



## Coyote (Feb 14, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Projecting again?

Chickens are good folks too you know.

Just ask Col Sanders


----------



## Roudy (Feb 14, 2014)

UGH. Here it comes....


----------



## toastman (Feb 14, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Sally, why do you allow Sunni Man to troll you?? I don't get it ?
> ...



Why is it harsh ??? 


Don't you think what you said about Judaism was rather disgusting and immature ?


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 14, 2014)

toastman said:


> Don't you think what you said about Judaism was rather disgusting and immature ?


What's disgusting or immature??

Swinging chickens over your head isn't found in the Torah.

And has nothing to do with authentic Judaism.

True story.........    

.


----------



## toastman (Feb 14, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you think what you said about Judaism was rather disgusting and immature ?
> ...



thanks for proving my point. You truly are a disgusting human being. It was just yesterday you told me I should respect other countries traditions and culture.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 14, 2014)

toastman said:


> thanks for proving my point. You truly are a disgusting human being. It was just yesterday you told me I should respect other countries traditions and culture.


You keep bring that up......but you are taking it out of context.

At the time I was talking about western busy bodies who keep insisting that people in other countries change certain practices of their culture or tradition because it offends them. 

Whereas, I am not trying to stop jews from swinging chicken over their heads.

I just think it's silly.......but what the heck.......carry on.   ...   

.


----------



## proudveteran06 (Feb 14, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Let's hope that the Stones put on a good show and make appropriate statements in support of the two state solution and respect for non-Jewish rights in the West Bank Apartheid regime.





  Let's Hope that the Stones put on a good show and make appropriate statements in support of the Two State Solution ; One Palestinian and one Jewish; Let the World know this is not what the long term Palestinian Goal is and that the future " Palestinian State" should change their attitude towards Israelis and not be Racist 


Abbas: 'Not a single Israeli' in future Palestinian state | JPost | Israel News


----------



## toastman (Feb 14, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for proving my point. You truly are a disgusting human being. It was just yesterday you told me I should respect other countries traditions and culture.
> ...



You said: "Every country has it's own traditions and unique culture"

So why make fun of Israels' Jews tradition and unique culture?


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 14, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you think what you said about Judaism was rather disgusting and immature ?
> ...


The reason for swinging chickens over ones head is easily explained: It's much easier than swinging a sheep or a goat over ones head. Or an ox.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 14, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Ya...but swinging an Ox, now that builds character (or hernias)  - a chicken?  Not so much.


----------



## toastman (Feb 14, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Id rather have a chicken shit on my head then an ox


----------



## Sally (Feb 14, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > As you all can see, Sunni Man doesn't think it is wrong for his brethren to be killing innocent people.  He is more concerned with chickens than human beings.
> ...



Poor Sunni Man, he is finding it so difficult to admit that his fellow Muslims are busy murdering people because of their religious beliefs.  A chicken is more important to him than human lives so I guess he has a Rhode Island Red in his home as his own little darling, and between his trolling on forums, he ruffle her feathers.  He probably even has a pet name for his little darling.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 14, 2014)

Sally said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Probably Extra Crispy


----------



## Coyote (Feb 14, 2014)

toastman said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Good point.  A deluge of fertilizer might be rather off putting to character building


----------



## Sally (Feb 14, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Why not ask him if his pet chicken has a brother who is available?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 14, 2014)

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



You looking for a rooster?

You might want to reconsider that, they can be kind of noisy.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 14, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


On the other hand when donkeys aren't found to swing around, they just grab Sunni Girl, which is the same.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 14, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


----------



## Sally (Feb 14, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Nah, I think you need the rooster.  Ask your friend if his pet hen has a brother.  Then you, too, can ruffle the rooster's feathers like he does his pet hen.  So tell us, what do you think is more important -- a human life or a chicken being swung around?  Your friend doesn't seem to want to answer.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 14, 2014)

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



I don't ruffle feathers...I'm more of a pot pie sort of bird fancier 

My friend probably thinks you're cuckoo for trying to equate a chicken with a human life...


----------



## Sally (Feb 14, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Well it certainly looks like you think like your friend, Mr. Cuckoo, since you can't answer the question of which is more important -- a chicken or a human life.  No wonder you are such good friends.  Meanwhile, wasn't it ridiculous for a thread about the Rolling Stones to start talking about some Jewish custom which has nothing to do with the Rolling Stones.  It's like if your friend, Mr. Cuckoo started a thread about a famous group appearing in some Muslim country, and someone started bringing up a Muslim custom which would be alien to most people reading this forum.    Anyhow, I hope your friend sent you a Valentine's Day card.  You stick up for him at every turn so you really deserve one from him.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 15, 2014)

Sally said:


> Anyhow, I hope your friend sent you a Valentine's Day card.  You stick up for him at every turn so you really deserve one from him.


Muslims don't celebrate the pagan custom called Valentine's Day.

Just saying...........  

.


----------



## Chaussette (Feb 15, 2014)

I can't wait to buy the DVD, The Stones in Israel!!!!!!! YAAAYYYY!!!!!!!! I might even go!


----------



## Chaussette (Feb 15, 2014)

I just got negged by that Sunni man guy, what's the problem, EVERYONE likes the Stones.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 15, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Anyhow, I hope your friend sent you a Valentine's Day card.  You stick up for him at every turn so you really deserve one from him.
> ...



considering the fact that muslims celebrate their own holidays by tying bombs 
to the asses of their daughters for the purpose of murdering children-----we 
are delighted that they do not celebrate Valentine's day.    When is the next 
ramadan murder fest?


----------



## proudveteran06 (Feb 15, 2014)

toastman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Do the Israeli juden bang their heads against a wall when listening to the Rolling Stones??.    ...
> ...



What do you expect from someone in The Gutter Religion?


----------



## Roudy (Feb 15, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Anyhow, I hope your friend sent you a Valentine's Day card.  You stick up for him at every turn so you really deserve one from him.
> ...


Yeah, Muslims celebrate Rama-dung. The pagan holiday of the Saudi Arabian moon god worshippers.  

RAMADAN AND ITS ROOTS

By Dr. Rafat Amari

Ramadan has Pagan Roots in India and the Middle East

Ramadan, the ninth month of the Islamic calendar and the rigid observance of thirty days of fasting during the daylight hours, has pagan roots developed in India and the Middle East. The observance of fasting to honor the moon, and ending the fast when the moon&#8217;s crescent appears, was practiced with the rituals of the Eastern worshippers of the moon. Both Ibn al-Nadim and the Shahrastani tell us about  al-Jandrikinieh, an Indian sect which began to fast when the moon disappeared and ended the fast with a great feast when the crescent reappeared..

The Sabians, who were pagans in the Middle East, were identified with two groups, the Mandaeans and the Harranians. The Mandaeans lived in Iraq during the 2nd century A.D. As they continue to do today, they worshipped multiple gods, or &#8220;light personalities.&#8221; Their gods were classified under four categories:  &#8220;first life,&#8221;  &#8220;second life,&#8221; &#8220;third life&#8221; and &#8220;fourth life.&#8221;  Old gods belong to the &#8220;first life&#8221; category. They summoned deities who, in turn, created &#8220;second life&#8221; deities, and so forth.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 15, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



I always thought the "holiday" they celebrated was Rama Lama Ding Dong.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MFQrD5DF_k]EDSELS Rama Lama Ding Dong Misprint 1958 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 15, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> I just got negged by that Sunni man guy, what's the problem, EVERYONE likes the Stones.


Except the SunniMan.

This is his preference for music:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPdGhaNK0IU]Funniest Arab Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Roudy (Feb 15, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> > I just got negged by that Sunni man guy, what's the problem, EVERYONE likes the Stones.
> ...


I thought that was him singing?!


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 15, 2014)

That was a pretty funny video.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 16, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Anyhow, I hope your friend sent you a Valentine's Day card.  You stick up for him at every turn so you really deserve one from him.
> ...




iI got a box of chocolates-------and a bouquet of roses.   ------the chocolates are 
kosher------but that's just because lots of packaged items in the USA are kosher----
I did not consider the chocolates a  RELIGIOUS RITUAL----or even the roses.   Muslim 
women are DEPRIVED of chocolates on Valentine's day?  ------I am so glad I am a 
jew and can eat chocolates  (albeit kosher chocolates)   on Valentine's day-----the 
roses are holding up well.        What is pagan about chocolates?  ----
Valentine's day is not even an AZTEC holiday.    

can anyone out there tell me the  RELIGIOUS SIGNIFICANCE of Valentine's day?


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 16, 2014)

Muslims do not have a problem with eating chocolate or giving roses to the wife whenever we want.

We just don't do it in conjunction with the pagan western tradition known as Valentine's Day.      ...        


.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 16, 2014)

Valentine's Day should be for secret valentines where the recipient does not know the sender, and the sender doesn't make it known on the card or gift.  Couples in love should make their love for each other known every day, not once a year.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-2MenrnR2U]The Rolling Stones - Fool To Cry - OFFICIAL PROMO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Chaussette (Feb 16, 2014)

I bet even Muslims rock out to the Stones. The 9/11 hijackers were into strippers and hookers, that's only one small step away from the Stones anyways.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 16, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> I bet even Muslims rock out to the Stones. The 9/11 hijackers were into strippers and hookers, that's only one small step away from the Stones anyways.



Muslims get 'stoned' too.   



I'm too clever for this place.


----------



## Lipush (Feb 16, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> I can't wait to buy the DVD, The Stones in Israel!!!!!!! YAAAYYYY!!!!!!!! I might even go!


----------



## Lipush (Feb 16, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> > I just got negged by that Sunni man guy, what's the problem, EVERYONE likes the Stones.
> ...


----------



## Lipush (Feb 16, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Chaussette said:
> ...



The next Muslim idol


----------



## proudveteran06 (Feb 16, 2014)

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Because he was just Beheaded.


----------



## proudveteran06 (Feb 16, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


  Savage Muslims prefer Heads on a Stick vs. Chickens that can be swung around . It's in their blood ( No pun intended).


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 16, 2014)

What about that festival where they slice babies' heads with razors so blood drips down their faces.  That is a disgusting ritual.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 16, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> What about that festival where they slice babies' heads with razors so blood drips down their faces.  That is a disgusting ritual.



And then there's their looney self-flagellation crap.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viWunyHapPA]Islamic Festival - Muslim Shiites performing self-flagellation using iron chains! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 16, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > What about that festival where they slice babies' heads with razors so blood drips down their faces.  That is a disgusting ritual.
> ...



That's a Suicide Bomb Class.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 16, 2014)

..........................................^^ at least it doesn't involve innocent chickens like the Juden use.     ....        



.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 16, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> ..........................................^^ at least it doesn't involve innocent chickens like the Juden use.     ....
> 
> 
> 
> .



I see your standards for Stand-Up are as low as your standards for national ideology.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 16, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> I see your standards for Stand-Up are as low as your standards for national ideology.


...................................^^  what ever you say Poindexter.   ..     



.


----------



## Chaussette (Feb 16, 2014)

Fucking Sunni keeps negging me and calling me a faggot. Buddy, you should watch out, obsessing like that about your desire to pound fudge gets you beheaded in your religion.

The Stones blow away anything you Arabs have ever written musically, is that why you're such a grump? Or is it because you hate to be forced not to like them for fear of a fatwa on your sorry ass?


----------



## toastman (Feb 16, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> ..........................................^^ at least it doesn't involve innocent chickens like the Juden use.     ....
> 
> 
> 
> .



LOL you sound like a 7 year old kid , you;'re so pathetic !


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 16, 2014)

toastman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > ..........................................^^ at least it doesn't involve innocent chickens like the Juden use.     ....
> ...


Why do the juden hate chickens and want to torture them??     ..     


.


----------



## toastman (Feb 16, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> Fucking Sunni keeps engaging me and calling me a faggot. Buddy, you should watch out, obsessing like that about your desire to pound fudge gets you beheaded in your religion.
> 
> The Stones blow away anything you Arabs have ever written musically, is that why you're such a grump? Or is it because you hate to be forced not to like them for fear of a fatwa on your sorry ass?



Hey Chausette. Since you're new here, I'm just going to let you know that Sunni Man, AKA Sunni Troll, is the Official message board troll. Best thing to do is ignore him, because all he does it bait people with his trolling.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 16, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Maybe they're WBJ chickens?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 16, 2014)

toastman said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> > Fucking Sunni keeps engaging me and calling me a faggot. Buddy, you should watch out, obsessing like that about your desire to pound fudge gets you beheaded in your religion.
> ...



I think we should move Sunni Man to an island somewhere.

And surround it with gunboats.


----------



## Chaussette (Feb 16, 2014)

I wonder how many Arab women the Stones are going to fuck while they're there? And finally, some decent music for the Pals, I just hope it doesn't set off all the cars bombs the Shia are preparing for the Sunni.


----------



## Cajun (Feb 16, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Chaussette said:
> ...



i think building a concentration/death camp would be less expensive, don't you? we could tell him we were transporting him to a work camp.

naw, he probably isn't that gullible...and he might fight back.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 16, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> I wonder how many Arab women the Stones are going to fuck while they're there? And finally, some decent music for the Pals, I just hope it doesn't set off all the cars bombs the Shia are preparing for the Sunni.



Being insulted by sunni man or vic is badge of honor.
Being ad hominemed means you won.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 16, 2014)

Cajun said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



It's an inside joke. You had to be there.


----------



## Cajun (Feb 16, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> I wonder how many Arab women the Stones are going to fuck while they're there? And finally, some decent music for the Pals, I just hope it doesn't set off all the cars bombs the Shia are preparing for the Sunni.



i dunno...geriatric old guys with bookoo bucks who probably won't ever get it up again. sounds more like a prime target for young jewish gold diggers than arab women. easy money...no work.

hey, i think i am getting the hang of this humor tthing.


----------



## Cajun (Feb 16, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



i heard that the screaming melodies from the group showers in those places was music you would remember until death...or 30 minutes, whichever came first. LOL.

i am not quite sure i am cut out or this type of humor. it seems distasteul to me. maybe it is only funny when y'all are disrespecting black people.


----------



## Cajun (Feb 16, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many Arab women the Stones are going to fuck while they're there? And finally, some decent music for the Pals, I just hope it doesn't set off all the cars bombs the Shia are preparing for the Sunni.
> ...



now that is funny. you insult sunni man and vic and declare being "ad hominemed" is a victory.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 16, 2014)

Cajun said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Chaussette said:
> ...



To be quite honest that thought HAD occurred to me.
On the other hand I have no wish to see Muslims murdered by Muslims.
And I would very much like to see the Jordanians welcome their fellows back into their country and provide them with a good education, etc...


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 16, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> And I would very much like to see the Jordanians welcome their fellows back into their country and provide them with a good education, etc...


And I would really like to see the Europeans welcome back the Juden into their former countries so that they will all leave Palestine.    ..    



.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 16, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > And I would very much like to see the Jordanians welcome their fellows back into their country and provide them with a good education, etc...
> ...



Neither potential destinations want us.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 16, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...




That's the problem with this guy, He comments, and he's clueless




Sunni Man said:


> My solution to the Jewish problem.
> 
> Would be to round them up world wide and find and island to quarantine them on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 16, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/RQcQdWBqt14]Helen Thomas tells Jews to go back to Germany - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 16, 2014)

Cajun said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


That island and gunboat crack was a SunniMan suggestion some time ago. You need to stay current, Studley.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 16, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Helen Thomas tells Jews to go back to Germany - YouTube



That witch is dead and where she belongs.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 16, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Helen Thomas tells Jews to go back to Germany - YouTube
> ...



Sunni's lost love


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 16, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Helen Thomas tells Jews to go back to Germany - YouTube
> ...


Only a ghoul like you would bad mouth the deceased.     ...    


.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 16, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Shame the witch lasted as long as she did.  Still, she is in the best place now.  Ugly cow.


----------



## toastman (Feb 16, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




Only an immature Muslim would make fun of other religions traditions.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 16, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



Don't let Sunni bring you down to his level you're better than that.


----------



## proudveteran06 (Feb 16, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



With her Broomstick up her ASS !


----------



## proudveteran06 (Feb 16, 2014)

toastman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



It's not " immature" It's Hateful . That's what Islam is all about.


----------



## proudveteran06 (Feb 16, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > And I would very much like to see the Jordanians welcome their fellows back into their country and provide them with a good education, etc...
> ...



Do us all a favor; Please hold your breath till it happens . It never will.


----------



## proudveteran06 (Feb 16, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > ..........................................^^ at least it doesn't involve innocent chickens like the Juden use.     ....
> ...



In his Gutter Religion " Heads Roll "


----------



## Cajun (Feb 16, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



so, pudly.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 16, 2014)

Cajun said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Cajun said:
> ...





   the above post which  caturday endorsed is chock full of vulgar nazi pig 
   inuendo.      So many here are so eager to  ID themselves with   
   Adolf abu ali    et al.         the recent hero of the isa-respecting world


----------



## Jroc (Feb 16, 2014)

Cajun said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Cajun said:
> ...



You've been exposed as naive. Try to keep up next time....Ok sparky?


----------



## Roudy (Feb 16, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > ..........................................^^ at least it doesn't involve innocent chickens like the Juden use.     ....
> ...


Standards? The lying Moooslem convert propagandist has none.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 16, 2014)

Cajun said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


You Nazis always want it both ways, from the front and from the back. Simultaneously. 

First you say "how come them Joos didn't fight back?"'and now that they do so well against their IslamoNazi offspring, you squeal "how come they're fighting back?" 

Like I said...one in the front and another black one in the back. 

Now squeal for us, Nazi boy.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Feb 16, 2014)

sunni man said:


> will the juden be swinging chickens over their heads at the concert??   ..



wtf !


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 16, 2014)

So Israel likes the band Rolling Stones, well good for them, I prefer seeing concerts with performers from this century.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 16, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Helen Thomas tells Jews to go back to Germany - YouTube


Yeah, Helen Thomas, great role model. The same one that got thrown out on her filthy ass for her anti Semitic comments. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 16, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Oh and you don't bad mouth millions of murdered Jews by calling the Holocaust a fake?  Fuck off.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Feb 16, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Helen Thomas tells Jews to go back to Germany - YouTube
> ...



Palestinians are more Semitic than Israelis.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 16, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Shhh, it's a family secret they keep hidden in the closet.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 16, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




what does     "more semitic"    mean?   -----is that something like  
   "texans"  are more  "american"   than    "new mexicans"??  
    John Wayne was more american than  Montezuma?

    the term  "anti-semitism"  is defined as   ------hating jews----
      it is probably your middle name-----check your birth certificate


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Feb 16, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




Actually "anti-semitism" is the "hating " of people the people from Semitic Tribes. Zionist Witch Hunters have perverted the meaning.


----------



## Lipush (Feb 16, 2014)

Says someone who quotes Noam Chomsky, LOL


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 16, 2014)

Christians who are obsessed with the Calvary excuse Islam because Islam accepts Jesus as a prophet.


----------



## Lipush (Feb 16, 2014)

Judaism does, also.

It rejects the idea of Jesus being God.

Islam does also.

But they "ok"ed Islam while bashing Judaism.

Mhmmm.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 16, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Judaism does, also.



Huh?
Are you a Jew for Jesus?


----------



## Roudy (Feb 16, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Nope.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 16, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...


No it's not you ignoramus. Anti Semetism is hatred of Jews...when's the last time you opened a dictionary?


----------



## Lipush (Feb 16, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Judaism does, also.
> ...



Jesus is a prophet of God, many Jews recognize that. He was born and died as a Jew, and taught Judaism also. That is something people agree on.

It's the whole "Son of God" that we don't see eye to eye. Followers of Christianity see him as the Messiah and Son of God. While we don't. we see him as a Rabbi.

That's the difference.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 16, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Christians who are obsessed with the Calvary excuse Islam because Islam accepts Jesus as a prophet.



What do they excuse Islam for?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 16, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> sunni man said:
> 
> 
> > will the juden be swinging chickens over their heads at the concert??   ..
> ...



It's part of a Jewish ritual. And you wear the cute tiny prayer box on your head that looks like a circus clown prop.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 16, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



There's not a trace of Yeshu is our Mesorah (tradition), written or oral.

Are you a Jew for Jesus?
A Reconstructionist?
I'm interested.
Don't get hung up about it.


----------



## Lipush (Feb 16, 2014)

Kapparot is practiced by 1% of worlds' Jews, and it's not from the holy scriptures. It has nothing to do with Judaism, in fact.

So "Jewish ritual?" that's up for debate.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 16, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Christians who are obsessed with the Calvary excuse Islam because Islam accepts Jesus as a prophet.
> ...




Mohammed wanted as many converts as he could get so he included Jesus as a prophet.


----------



## Lipush (Feb 16, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Word is Masoret, actually, but ok. And of course there isn't, because it was before his time, funny you.

I'm following the thinking of some of the Rabbis regarding Jesus, not making anything up.

And me? I'm the simplest Jew for Cheeses.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 16, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Mohammed wanted as many converts as he could get so he included Jesus as a prophet.


..........................................^^^ yea, thats the ticket    ..     



.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 16, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Which Rabbis?
Be specific.
I'm interested.
Don't get hung up about it.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 16, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Kapparot is practiced by 1% of worlds' Jews, and it's not from the holy scriptures. It has nothing to do with Judaism, in fact.
> 
> So "Jewish ritual?" that's up for debate.



True it is a small percentage like the marriage night ritual of having your parents in the same room to make sure you perform sex correctly, or the sheet with the hole cut in the genital area for penetration, that is laid between the spouses..


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 16, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Mohammed wanted as many converts as he could get so he included Jesus as a prophet.
> ...



And I can safely bet that you deny Mohammed's bloody Jihad that resulted in the Crusades.
Tossing in an avatar doesn't lend you any credence when history is not on your side.


----------



## toastman (Feb 16, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Mohammed? The pedophile rapist pig??


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 16, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Kapparot is practiced by 1% of worlds' Jews, and it's not from the holy scriptures. It has nothing to do with Judaism, in fact.
> ...



your parents in the same room to make sure you perform sex correctly...Myth

sheet with the hole cut in the genital area...a Tallis that is only worn during the day with regular clothing.

Oy gut-in-yew!


----------



## Roudy (Feb 16, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Palestinians are Arabs who are no different than other Arabs like the Jordanians, Egyptians, and Syrians. So I guess that means that are Arabs are more semetic than Jews?  

Good joke.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 16, 2014)

Not only was Mohammad a terrorist, thief, caravan robber, rapist, murderer, criminal, pedophile, but he was also an illiterate hijacker of religions. Therefore his "interpretations" of Judaism and Christianity are about as good as you get from someone with those qualifications. 

True story bro.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 16, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Not only was Mohammad a terrorist, thief, caravan robber, rapist, murderer, criminal, pedophile, but he was also an illiterate hijacker of religions. Therefore his "interpretations" of Judaism and Christianity are about as good as you get from someone with those qualifications.
> 
> True story bro.



And those were his positive attributes.


----------



## toastman (Feb 16, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Not only was Mohammad a terrorist, thief, caravan robber, rapist, murderer, criminal, pedophile, but he was also an illiterate hijacker of religions. Therefore his "interpretations" of Judaism and Christianity are about as good as you get from someone with those qualifications.
> 
> True story bro.



Muslim Extremists in the ME are doing a great job of emulating him !


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 16, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Not only was Mohammad a terrorist, thief, caravan robber, rapist, murderer, criminal, pedophile, but he was also an illiterate hijacker of religions. Therefore his "interpretations" of Judaism and Christianity are about as good as you get from someone with those qualifications.
> ...


And yet there are 1.2 billion muslims all over the world and growing exponentially!!   ....    


.


----------



## Lipush (Feb 16, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I'll explain myself better. If you look at the Talmud, it is said in Masechet Sotah about Yeshu son of Rabbi Yehoshua who grew up to become a Rabbi himself, but although it speaks of Jesus in that form, Christianity itself doesn't accept that concept. In the Talmud it tells about Jesus, who later traveled to Egypt, but left Judaism for Avodah Zarah, and even though was a Rabbi, later on it's clear he leaves the religion.


----------



## Lipush (Feb 16, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Not Exactly.

Eyal Golan....


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 16, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



When's the last time you perused that Daf?
I just did; the episode is there but the student's name is not mentioned.

Who is the first person who actually sat down with you and reviewed this page with you?
Or did someone simply tell you a story and you wanted to believe it?
How does one make such a leap?

BTW, the Gemara takes place before Yeshu was born.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 16, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I know. There are a few trillion cockroaches and exponentially growing too  

Ever heard of the saying "quality, not quantity".


----------



## toastman (Feb 16, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



And even with so many of them, they still managed to accomplish less then 14 Million Jews


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 16, 2014)

Deuteronomy 7 / Hebrew - English Bible / Mechon-Mamre

See 7:7


----------



## toastman (Feb 16, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



HAHAHAHAHA OMG I never laughed so fuckin hard at a post in my life !!


----------



## Roudy (Feb 16, 2014)

toastman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


True story bro.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 16, 2014)

toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


<bowing>


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Feb 16, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Again..only to Zionist who want to pervert the word Semitic. But that doesn't change the fact that the population of the Palestinian people are more Semitic than the population of   immigrants to Israel.


----------



## Lipush (Feb 16, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Maybe I need to study this subject better since I didnt put much thought on it years ago. And to be honest, it doesnt interest me that much. However,  you did just give me food for thought, so thanks.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 16, 2014)

toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Referring to people as cockroaches..........You guys are a class act.   ...     



.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 16, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



My pleasure.


----------



## Lipush (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## proudveteran06 (Feb 16, 2014)

toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



The post was not only funny but true !


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 16, 2014)

toastman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


----------



## Coyote (Feb 16, 2014)

Quality

The Cockroach

4000 varieties.

They were born in the Carboniferous period, about 315 million years ago.  They saw the dinosaurs come and go.

They're relatively unchanged.

Termites are roaches that evolved to eat wood.  Many roaches are amphibious...they can snorkle.

Who do you think will be around 315 million years from now?  Humanity?  Cockroachery?

An evolutionary masterpiece the roach.

Could be quality ... just saying....don't go dissing the Roach


----------



## Cajun (Feb 16, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



now, now. how many times have jewish posters said that they don't celebrate death. the evidence of that is this thread.

helen thomas was ambushed and she of lebanese descent.

i also might point out that the racist and killer, golda meir, hasn't made the cover of _sports illustrated_ nor has she paraded down the runway donning angel wings.


----------



## toastman (Feb 16, 2014)

Cajun said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



Ah, Cajun's AKA Mr. Seattle's usual making comments about "Jewish posters"

How many Jewish posters celebrated death ??


----------



## toastman (Feb 16, 2014)

To all the pro - Israeli posters: You better watch what you post. Otherwise Cajun is going to bring it up and use it to demonize Jews and Israelis as a whole !

To all the pro - Palestinians posters: Post whatever you want, no matter how hateful and anti semitic and racist, because Cajun (Mr. Seattle) doesn't seem to notice them, since you guys are not Jewish


----------



## Cajun (Feb 16, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



it is pretty common for racists to think of themselves as superior, special, or somehow chosen by the personal god they create.

such self inflation conceals inferiority feelings about themselves.

most people celebrate their ethnicity or whatever on its own qualities and have no need to compare it by elevating themselves above others. those who don't invite retribution.

also, it helps to ethnic cleanse or genocide a people if you can relegate them to a status of being lesser humans, such as cockroaches.

some people learned the lessons of hitler well.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 16, 2014)

Cajun said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



I learned how to goosestep from Hitler.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 16, 2014)

The Stones are taking requests for their Tel Aviv show. I sent in one already. I have a couple more to send in. Here's my first request. 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNigDOHz4j0]Ray Stevens - Ahab the Arab - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## patrickcaturday (Feb 16, 2014)

> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > To all the pro - Israeli posters: You better watch what you post. Otherwise Cajun is going to bring it up and use it to demonize Jews and Israelis as a whole !
> ...




*Toastman you are not only a troll but you are a stupid one at that and the only reason you get away with it is this is a Zionist board and that includes the Mods too.  I don't understand why they let you get away with your BS.  As for you calling him Mr. Seattle give it a rest you do not have a clue and neither do I.  For all I know the guy lives in Portland, San Francisco, or somewhere else.
Cajun, why don't you say something outrageous and get yourself banned !!!*


----------



## Cajun (Feb 16, 2014)

patrickcaturday said:


> > toastman said:
> >
> >
> > > To all the pro - Israeli posters: You better watch what you post. Otherwise Cajun is going to bring it up and use it to demonize Jews and Israelis as a whole !
> ...



i already asked them to ban me beore i said something like that. if the mods are willing to let posters be harrassed and stalked, that is cool.

i really do not give a flying fuck.


----------



## toastman (Feb 16, 2014)

Cajun said:


> patrickcaturday said:
> 
> 
> > *Toastman you are not only a troll but you are a stupid one at that and the only reason you get away with it is this is a Zionist board and that includes the Mods too.  I don't understand why they let you get away with your BS.  As for you calling him Mr. Seattle give it a rest you do not have a clue and neither do I.  For all I know the guy lives in Portland, San Francisco, or somewhere else.
> ...



Stalked? LOL

I posted in here before you.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 16, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> The Stones are taking requests for their Tel Aviv show. I sent in one already. I have a couple more to send in. Here's my first request.
> 
> 
> Ray Stevens - Ahab the Arab - YouTube


I got a copy of the Stones program and this the opening number to get the ball rolling.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WF6irnzAiI&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Hava Nagila Texas Style - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## toastman (Feb 16, 2014)

patrickcaturday said:


> > toastman said:
> >
> >
> > > To all the pro - Israeli posters: You better watch what you post. Otherwise Cajun is going to bring it up and use it to demonize Jews and Israelis as a whole !
> ...



YOu guys are like two little kids, trying to hide his identity. 

BTW Patrick, if you got so angry about Rat in the Hat alleged racist sig, why did you make that Holocaust joke about the oven and more importantly, why did you change you sig to what it is now??


----------



## toastman (Feb 16, 2014)

Isn't it funny that wherever Cajun posts, Patrick all of a sudden appears LOL

The Irish duo !



Oh wait, I hope you guys don't think saying the Irish duo is racist !!


----------



## Cajun (Feb 16, 2014)

toastman said:


> patrickcaturday said:
> 
> 
> > *Toastman you are not only a troll but you are a stupid one at that and the only reason you get away with it is this is a Zionist board and that includes the Mods too.  I don't understand why they let you get away with your BS.  As for you calling him Mr. Seattle give it a rest you do not have a clue and neither do I.  For all I know the guy lives in Portland, San Francisco, or somewhere else.
> ...



chill out, buddy. it is just a joke.

a few days ago, i wouldn't have thought so but i have since changed my mind and am trying to develope a sense of humor about racism.

i didn't get his siggy, doncha know. what is wrong with it.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 16, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Quality
> 
> The Cockroach
> 
> ...


Yeah, well I just happen to think that humans and roaches are not the same "quality" of organism.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 16, 2014)

toastman said:


> Isn't it funny that wherever Cajun posts, Patrick all of a sudden appears LOL
> 
> The Irish duo !
> 
> ...


Patrick appears, and thanks him with a "I don't know how you,put up with their blah blah blah...you're so great and wise..."  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 16, 2014)

toastman said:


> patrickcaturday said:
> 
> 
> > *Toastman you are not only a troll but you are a stupid one at that and the only reason you get away with it is this is a Zionist board and that includes the Mods too.  I don't understand why they let you get away with your BS.  As for you calling him Mr. Seattle give it a rest you do not have a clue and neither do I.  For all I know the guy lives in Portland, San Francisco, or somewhere else.
> ...


They're both mad because the Rolling Stones revealed the secret of Irish Dancing.


How Irish Dancing Started - now I understand the origins of Irish dance- its rooted in excess beer and having nowhere to piddle, cleverly disguised by the sound of a fiddle....!!!


----------



## toastman (Feb 16, 2014)

Cajun said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > patrickcaturday said:
> ...



Just to show what a little child your boyfriend Patrick is, he changed his sig and made Holocaust jokes out of revenge for the pro Israeli crowd not giving shit to Rat in the Hat for his 'racist' joke .

All that complaining, and then he goes and does the same thing LOL.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 16, 2014)

Cajun said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...


I don't see a problem with talking about the persons record, deceased or not. Helen Thomas came from an Arab Nazi family.

www.tellthechildrenthetruth.com


----------



## patrickcaturday (Feb 16, 2014)

> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > patrickcaturday said:
> ...




*It is just a joke jerk, but to answer your question something you never do, I wanted to see how angrey and hypocritical you would get. I guess the answer is over the top. LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL  If you are not a coward you wii tell us whose Identy we are trying to hide I have no Clue.*


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 16, 2014)

toastman said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



I caught yet another one with my phone sig?





Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## toastman (Feb 16, 2014)

patrickcaturday said:


> > toastman said:
> >
> >
> > > YOu guys are like two little kids, trying to hide his identity.
> ...



Oh ya, I got so mad 

Obviously, you're the one who got mad because you went and changed your sig to insult Jews, AND made Holocaust jokes. 
I could have, but didn't stoop to your level of immaturity 

Who identity you guys are trying to hide?? LOL... Don't play stupid, even though you are really stupid


----------



## Roudy (Feb 16, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Cajun said:
> ...


Honestly I think this was one of your best sig lines and with your permission I am using it when I text my friends and they are laughing their asses off at it:

Sended fum my iFoam usin sum magiki whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 16, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Use it to your heart's content, my friend. 



Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 16, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


Thanks. If you got any more like that send them my way.


----------



## Chaussette (Feb 17, 2014)

I hope they play Honky Tonk Muslim, Sympathy for Mohammed, Beast of Islam, and Nineteenth Nervous Carbomb.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 17, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> I hope they play Honky Tonk Muslim, Sympathy for Mohammed, Beast of Islam, and Nineteenth Nervous Carbomb.



I am trying to visualize what a Honky Tonk Muslim looks like.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 17, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> > I hope they play Honky Tonk Muslim, Sympathy for Mohammed, Beast of Islam, and Nineteenth Nervous Carbomb.
> ...











Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 17, 2014)

Roudy said:


> I don't see a problem with talking about the persons record, deceased or not. Helen Thomas came from an Arab Nazi family.
> 
> Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage



You're the boy that cried wolf.  You think everyone who is a critic of Israel is a Nazi.

Damn, when did Israelis become such little baby pussies?


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 17, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see a problem with talking about the persons record, deceased or not. Helen Thomas came from an Arab Nazi family.
> ...



The Amin, even while his father was still mufti was inciting hate against the jews.  When he became mufti, by british appointment, riots in the streets and violence against jews became wide spread


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 18, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> > I hope they play Honky Tonk Muslim, Sympathy for Mohammed, Beast of Islam, and Nineteenth Nervous Carbomb.
> ...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKleTa94dC8]Kitty Wells - It Wasn't God Who Made Honky Tonk Angels - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Chaussette (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 20, 2014)

That's a fake photo from a year ago.

lmao


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 20, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> That's a fake photo from a year ago.
> 
> lmao



Prove it you imp of Satan.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 20, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see a problem with talking about the persons record, deceased or not. Helen Thomas came from an Arab Nazi family.
> ...


[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=Zf_jnJsdUGE]Islam and the Nazis - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Roudy (Feb 20, 2014)

It seems the BDS's Bowel Discharged after they found out about the Rolling Stones Concert in Israel. 

This message has been approved by my girlfriend Scarlett.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 20, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> That's a fake photo from a year ago.
> 
> lmao



This one you got right.

Even a stopped clock is right twice a day.


----------



## Chaussette (Feb 20, 2014)

Here's this year's:


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 20, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> Here's this year's:



same photo with a different photoshop
Sorry

Rolling stones will play Tel Aviv's Park Hayarkon in June


----------



## Roudy (Feb 20, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Chaussette said:
> ...


Is that like a Lollapalooza outfit?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 20, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



The Middle East has finally evolved to the 60's acid rock era. 



Muh ObamaFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 20, 2014)

It&#8217;s delicious to see very uncool people fall for &#8216;Rolling Stones&#8217; anti-BDS hoax

It's delicious to see very uncool people fall for 'Rolling Stones' anti-BDS hoax

All can view this fake photo from a false story that circulated a year ago alleging falsely the Rolling Stones were playing in Israel.

THESE false stories of a Rolling Stones concert in Israel come out seemingly every year.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 20, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Its delicious to see very uncool people fall for Rolling Stones anti-BDS hoax
> 
> It's delicious to see very uncool people fall for 'Rolling Stones' anti-BDS hoax
> 
> ...



You are the master of false stories.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 20, 2014)

14 ON FIRE | The Rolling Stones

We still see no mention of a concert in Israel on a Rolling Stones website.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 20, 2014)

Where is your proof?




Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Its delicious to see very uncool people fall for Rolling Stones anti-BDS hoax
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 20, 2014)

Facts are there was a practically  identical story last year of a Rolling Stones concert in Israel that never occurred.

WHY should I believe this story is any different?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 20, 2014)

Tickets will be on sale soon.


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 20, 2014)

Last year the BDS protest secured the live performance of Alicia Keyes in Israel.  And now the Rolling Stones.  Long live the BDS Movement.


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 20, 2014)

For those of you who don't appreciate the BDS Movement, just take a good look at Israel's booming economy with foreign investments ever since the BDS Movement began.  What a friend Israel has in the BDS Movement.

Israel?s Economy Is Booming ? Sorry, Boycotters & John Kerry | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Roudy (Feb 20, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


I'm thinking the next Woodstock should be in Mecca or beautiful Kabuuuuuuuuul.  Heh heh heh.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 20, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Mecca. Definitely Mecca.

The hippies could paint that damn brick some colors other than black.




Muh ObamaFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 20, 2014)

I certainly like seeing all of us so enraptured with that beautiful BDS Movement. 




MJB12741 said:


> For those of you who don't appreciate the BDS Movement, just take a good look at Israel's booming economy with foreign investments ever since the BDS Movement began.  What a friend Israel has in the BDS Movement.
> 
> Israel?s Economy Is Booming ? Sorry, Boycotters & John Kerry | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 20, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I certainly like seeing all of us so enraptured with that beautiful BDS Movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, they certainly scored a Victory against SodaStream, what with it's stock rising so well recently.

Which Victory was that for them, #67 ? 



Muh ObamaFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 20, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I certainly like seeing all of us so enraptured with that beautiful BDS Movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody cares about the BDS is doing but you.  The reason nobody cares is because they haven't been doing much.  Tee hee hee.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 20, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I certainly like seeing all of us so enraptured with that beautiful BDS Movement.
> ...


There were many victories, 48, 56, 67, 73, and finally 82.  

You'd think after all these "victories" they would have learned their lesson, but no, just like Sherri Inc.  they kept coming, just to get humiliated over, and over, and over.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 20, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


She only lacks granny glasses, Jesus sandals and long stringy hair. Otherwise a Flower Child.


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 21, 2014)

Too Funny!  Ya gotta love 'em for the laughs they give us.  Heh Heh.





toastman said:


> Isn't it funny that wherever Cajun posts, Patrick all of a sudden appears LOL
> 
> The Irish duo !
> 
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 21, 2014)

for discussion-----I think it might be an interesting project for some  under-grad 
kid doing sociology----to do a poll ----on muslims----(like one could go into a muslim 
neighborhood on a friday and as people near the mosques)    "do you have a soda-
stream machine"???        I live in a town which is very culturally diverse-----we got 
ETHNIC NEIGHBORHOODS  and we shop  ETHNICALLY------as things are ---the jews, 
muslims and hindus seem to shop in the same stores--------of all people---the people 
MOST EAGER for Israeli products are the muslims    (uhm-----in my town people DRESS 
ethnically, too. ---especially the women)       An interesting additional factoid-----chinese 
people tend to like  GEFILTE FISH   (of all things----in my town they clear the passover 
section of the fish----every year)


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 22, 2014)

Stones are playing Dubai now.

Abu Dhabi du Arena (Yas Island) 21 February 2014
Tokyo Tokyo Dome 26 February 2014
Tokyo Tokyo Dome 4 March 2014
Tokyo Tokyo Dome 6 March 2014
Macau Cotai Arena 9 March 2014
Perth Perth Arena 19 March 2014
Adelaide Adelaide Oval 22 March 2014
Sydney Allphones Arena 25 March 2014
Melbourne Rod Laver Arena 28 March 2014
Macedon Hanging Rock 30 March 2014
Brisbane Entertainment Centre 2 April 2014
Auckland Mt Smart Stadium 5 April 2014


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 23, 2014)

And no announcement they are playing in Israel.

WE went through all these rumors in 2013 too.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 23, 2014)

I am thankful for all the opportunities Zionists give me to laugh.

I think about the years all that laughter adds to my life. 

Thank you all.




MJB12741 said:


> Too Funny!  Ya gotta love 'em for the laughs they give us.  Heh Heh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 23, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And no announcement they are playing in Israel.
> 
> WE went through all these rumors in 2013 too.



Booking online very soon


----------



## Roudy (Feb 23, 2014)

Sherri, get your tissues ready when they officially announce their concert date, which will be in June.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 23, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Sherri, get your tissues ready when they officially announce their concert date, which will be in June.



Sherri's theme song.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zI-iMy0aZM8]The Rolling Stones - Live 1966 - 19Th NERVOUS BREAKDOWN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Roudy (Feb 23, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sherri, get your tissues ready when they officially announce their concert date, which will be in June.
> ...


Sherri's dusting off the Hamas issued suicide vest to go into action when the Rolling Stones announces its official concert date in Israel this June. 

It's called taking one for her fellow BDSholes. LOL


----------



## toastman (Feb 23, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am thankful for all the opportunities Zionists give me to laugh.
> 
> I think about the years all that laughter adds to my life.
> 
> ...



You're such a nasty evil and wicked shithead. Youre like a disease. What a waste of space you are Sherri you ugly Nazi whore. I hate the fact that I live on the same continent as a piece of garbage like you. 
I find your post funny btw, specially considering that you are the laughingstock of this forum havaahaha. Youve given us such pleasure by making us laugh with your ridiculous posts hahahahaha


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 23, 2014)

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I am thankful for all the opportunities Zionists give me to laugh.
> ...



It must be horrible for Sherri feeling so unloved by all here.  I almost feel pity for her.  Then I remember some of her memorable posts and my pity soon diminishes.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 23, 2014)

The Rolling Stones Concert in Tel Aviv, Israel.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 23, 2014)

Carl Palmer in Tel Aviv, Israel. May 3, 2014


----------



## Sally (Feb 23, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Carl Palmer in Tel Aviv, Israel. May 3, 2014



When you really get down to it, even if nobody came to Israel to entertain, there are so many in Israel who are capable of putting on show after show to entertain the people.

Israeli Bands | List of Famous Bands from Israel


----------



## Roudy (Feb 24, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> The Rolling Stones Concert in Tel Aviv, Israel.


According to the above calender, Sherri's going to go KABOOM on June 10.  Should her neighbors be warned?


----------



## GibsonSG (Feb 24, 2014)

If the Stones turn their amps up real loud, will Islam explode? Or will they put a fatwa on Mick?


----------



## Roudy (Feb 24, 2014)

GibsonSG said:


> If the Stones turn their amps up real loud, will Islam explode? Or will they put a fatwa on Mick?


They should place a giant speaker inside the Dome of Crock and blast music through bluetooth until the cap blasts off and the Casbah gets rocked!

Sharia don't like it, ROCK THE CASBAH, ROCK THE CASBAH!

  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zq-6_2tFryg]The Clash - Rock the Casbah Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 20, 2014)

Another Zionist propaganda piece proven untrue.

Tickets for concerts through  June are being sold now and no tickets being sold for a concert in Israel. 

We see the Rolling Stones scheduling a concert in Germany and other sites in Europe in June, no Israel concerts scheduled or tickets being sold. 

Rolling Stones Tickets | Rolling Stones Tour Dates 2014 and Concert Tickets - viagogo

Vienna,*Austria*16 Jun 2014 

Waldbühne Berlin
10 Jun 2014

Landgraaf,*Holland*
Sat 07 Jun 2014

Landgraaf,*Holland*07 - 09 Jun 2014




Sweet_Caroline said:


> Cheap at half the price of the tickets.  Israel will give them a great welcome.
> 
> *Rolling Stones to Perform Debut Israel Show for Record Sum
> 
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 20, 2014)

14 ON FIRE | The Rolling Stones

And this site is also announcing cancelations of the rest of the shows in the present tour, I believe  this is a consequence of the death of Mick Jagger's partner in a recently reported suicide.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Mar 20, 2014)

The Israeli concert is scheduled for June Sherri.  Don't worry.  We will let you know when the tickets go on sale.  Be patient my little (off your) rocker.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 20, 2014)

SC is so funny, I thank you for all the opportunities you provide for me to laugh. 

I expect they laugh in Germany about all of this Zionist propaganda too.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Mar 20, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SC is so funny, I thank you for all the opportunities you provide for me to laugh.
> 
> I expect they laugh in Germany about all of this Zionist propaganda too.



I am pleased you are laughing.  Might do you good because you definitely need to lighten-up from all your hate.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 20, 2014)

The Rolling Stones also have just cancelled a bunch of shows they promised to reschedule, as well. These are shows they are legally obligated to reschedule, that they have contractual obligations to perform for which they already have even sold tickets for.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 20, 2014)

Would this be an unscheduled concert [MENTION=37610]SherriMunnerlyn[/MENTION]?


"You can't always get what you want," goes the classic Rolling Stones song. But when it comes to their June 4 concert in Israel, the British rock legends have certainly come close, with a guarantee of $6.7 million for that one performance.

Promoter Shuki Weiss, who has reportedly said in the past that he would retire after bringing the Stones to Israel, beat other promoters to the punch by guaranteeing the astronomical sum, according to Israel's Channel 2.

No matter how many tickets are sold, the Stones will earn $6.7 million for this single appearance at Hayarkon Park in Tel Aviv. The band has negotiated high sums for other appearances in their upcoming European tour, too, such as $5 million for a stadium show in France, Channel 2 said.



http://www.haaretz.com/travel-in-israel/music-theater/1.580308


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 20, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Another Zionist propaganda piece proven untrue.
> 
> Tickets for concerts through  June are being sold now and no tickets being sold for a concert in Israel.
> 
> ...



Shh, you were more honest when you don't speak.

"You can't always get what you want" but the Rolling Stones did with $6.7 mill for their upcoming Israel gig | Al Bawaba


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 20, 2014)

"The Rolling Stones are deeply sorry and disappointed to announce the postponement of the rest of their 14 ON FIRE tour of Australia and New Zealand following the death of L&#8217;Wren Scott."

"Mick Jagger, Keith Richards, Charlie Watts and Ronnie Wood wish to thank all of their fans for their support at this difficult time and hope that they will fully understand the reason for this announcement."

And I read that The Rolling Stones are planning to reschedule these postponed shows at a later date.

Postponed shows: (That they have a legal responsibility to reschedule)

Perth Arena &#8211; 19 March &#8211; postponed

Adelaide Oval &#8211; 22 March &#8211; postponed

Sydney Allphones Arena &#8211; 25 March &#8211; postponed

Melbourne Rod Laver Arena &#8211; 28 March &#8211; postponed

Macedon Ranges Hanging Rock &#8211; 30 March &#8211; postponed

Brisbane Entertainment Centre &#8211; 2 April &#8211; postponed

Auckland Mt Smart Stadium &#8211; 5 April &#8211; postponed

14 ON FIRE | The Rolling Stones


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 20, 2014)

Lol

More Zionist propaganda!

Do you never tire of spewing all these Zionist lies?

I am so thankful to my God I know the Truth who sets me free and thankful not to be a Zionist headed straight for hell. 



aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Another Zionist propaganda piece proven untrue.
> ...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Mar 20, 2014)

Poor Sherri.  The Stones reschedule their tour and she faffs about in the dark trying to blame it on the Jews.  Go back to sleep Sherri.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 20, 2014)

Al Bawaba is not Israeli news.

This is however Israel tourism
The Rolling Stones Concert in Tel Aviv, Israel. June 4, 2014


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 20, 2014)

So if bands that played Sun City, South Africa during Apartheid were seen as endorsing Apartheid, is it now also true than bands playing in Israel endorse Israel?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 20, 2014)

They endorse Apartheid.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Mar 20, 2014)

Maybe he'll sing his new song " Sympathy For The Israeli ".


----------



## Sally (Mar 20, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> They endorse Apartheid.




Since you never have condemned what is going on in the rest of the Middle East where so many innocent people are lying dead in the street, you must endorse murder.  If two thousand Shia were killed tonight by Sunnis, Mrs. Sherri wouldn't even blink but would just continue on with her Zionist shtick.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 20, 2014)

A song similar to this one?

Watch "The Rolling Stones - Sympathy For The Devil (Live" on YouTube
The Rolling Stones - Sympathy For The Devil (Live: [ame=http://youtu.be/ZRXGsPBUV5g]The Rolling Stones - Sympathy For The Devil (Live) - OFFICIAL - YouTube[/ame]




Truthseeker420 said:


> Maybe he'll sing his new song " Sympathy For The Israeli ".


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 20, 2014)

I do not condemn people, as you suggest I do,  or endorse Apartheid, I choose to follow Jesus example and refrain from both. 




Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > They endorse Apartheid.
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 20, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I do not condemn people, as you suggest I do,  or endorse Apartheid, I choose to follow Jesus example and refrain from both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Rolling Stones will play in Tel Aviv and Jesus doesn't know or claim you.


----------



## Sally (Mar 20, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I do not condemn people, as you suggest I do,  or endorse Apartheid, I choose to follow Jesus example and refrain from both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If Jesus came back tomorrow, he would have a difficult time thinking you actually can't condemn the people who are murdering his followers and those of other religions.  However, keep on blabbering about Jesus while people are being killed right and left in the Middle East.  Over 145,000 people dead in Syria, and  you think Jesus wouldn't condemn those who were busy killing the innocent ones  Why not tell your good buddies to have a little more tolerance when it comes to religion?  I think Jesus would be happy if you did..


----------



## Sally (Mar 20, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I do not condemn people, as you suggest I do,  or endorse Apartheid, I choose to follow Jesus example and refrain from both.
> ...



Allah claims her though.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Mar 21, 2014)

Sally said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Allah the god of the moon.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 21, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Allah, the 13th moon god to be exact. They had lots and lotsa moon gods. (who were all Rolling Stones fans)


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Mar 21, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Yes, they like stones, more's the pity.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 21, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> They endorse Apartheid.



Palestinians are the only one supporting apartheid.  Israel people are equal.
Gaza wants to be not just jew free but christian as well.  WB wants to be totally jew free, despite the fact that jews used to live there and were forced out by jordanians.
Palestinians are the racists.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Mar 25, 2014)

The date for the Rolling Stones' performance is confirmed for June 4th in Tel Aviv.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 25, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> The date for the Rolling Stones' performance is confirmed for June 4th in Tel Aviv.



I saw the confirmation today.  I'm sure it will be great.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Mar 25, 2014)

Hugh Laurie, the guy that plays Dr House, is a blues player, and he is also going to perform in Israel this summer.  Looks like artistes simply do not bother about the boycott.  Great news.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 25, 2014)

Israel has been under a boycott for 65+years by the rest of the middle east.  Israel has none the less thrived.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 25, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Israel has been under a boycott for 65+years by the rest of the middle east.  Israel has none the less thrived.


Sure hope the Rolling Stones are not boycotted for not boycotting Israel.
Speaking of the boycotted, Sodastream rolls merrily along.





Jump to another company:

company name or ticker

Summary
Profile
Rates & Ratios
Price & Chart
Financials & Filings
Recent Quotes
SODA	$42.95	0.82%

30
3040506070
Mar 28, 2013 - Mar 25, 2014: -13.5%
Mar
MarJulNovMar
1D 1W 3M 6M 1Y 2Y 3Y 
vs S&P 500
Today's Open	$42.66
Previous Close	$42.60
Daily Range	$41.95 - $43.73
52-Week Range	$35.27 - $77.80
Market Cap	$896.4M
P/E Ratio	21.73
Dividend (Yield)	$0.00 (0.0%)
Volume	996,856
Average Daily Volume	1,695,442
Current FY EPS	$1.88


----------



## Roudy (Mar 26, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> The date for the Rolling Stones' performance is confirmed for June 4th in Tel Aviv.


Praise to the Allah! Praise to the BDS!  Inshallah!


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Mar 26, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > The date for the Rolling Stones' performance is confirmed for June 4th in Tel Aviv.
> ...



It must really suck to be a BDS supporter nowadays.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 26, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...


I hear there are special toilet seats for people with Bowel Discharge Syndrome, made and distributed by Hamas in Gaza.


----------

